# Having problems with connecting to Frontier DSL Modeum 7550



## tadkins4477 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have two laptops and they connect wireless to the internet just fine. My son came home and his computer does not. Spoke with Frontier they say use the Ethernet cable to the modem, can't help me. What can I do?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

make and model of the router you have 

can we see an ipconfig /all from your sons machine - see below

what wireless security are you using on the router - if WPA2 , some pc hardware does not support that security - is your sons PC old

also seen issues with windows vista, and certain adapters, what windows version is he running

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Check the wireless is switched ON *
theres often a physical switch or a combination of the FN and one of the F keys to toggle the wireless on/off 
often F2 is used - but note , not always - look for a symbol that looks a little like (( i ))

*is the wireless on?*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

